# Lava flow - a new accretion to the lizard family



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I had some left over lava flow Kirinite from a knife project. I really like the color and pattern. The piece was too small for a PFS, but big enough to use it as an inlay for a Lizard.

After sanding it up to 1600 grid it is polished to archieve the 3D effect of the Kirinite. Unfortunately it is very difficult to capture on a photo.

I hope you like it anyway. Thanks for watching!


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

It's beautiful


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That took my breath away! Beautiful PFS. The Lizard remains one of my favorite designs.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Hää :blink:

How do you...

...i mean..

...what??

This Kirinite... the inlay.. Jens..?

Did you somehow turned into a magician or something? This made my day Brother! Stunning piece of craftmanship!

"I hope you like it anyway.*

AHAHA! Yes..  I liked it anyway! in any way i can like something.. RAAGH! To the shop, i need to practice!

See you soon my Friend!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is beautiful!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my! That!,.....is freakin' sweet!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sexy


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

That's Rock n' Roll!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I agree with CanOpener, that thing is sexy wicked cool.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I am speechless that's amazing


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nope...don't like it...I absolutely LOVE it!!! A true work of art!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy Mercy I say..simply elegant art work on this shooter...Man there is a show of the shooter of the month right there...

Love it my friend~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I looked at it earlier on the phone and liked it, but I just now noticed that it's been inlaid!!! Extra points for that, nice one!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Jaw-dropping work! If the photos don't do it justice, then I can't even imagine what it looks like in real life.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

wow dude. .. That's freakin' schweet.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Bowdown Sir! High level practical jewelry .

Like the matching bead addition!


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Du meine fresse!!!! 
Das ist sowas von unglaublich schön


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Na don't believe him that's al photoshop  
you are so cool can't way't to prove that this is again jar dropping great 
Any pic of the knife and slingshot together ? 
Oh and you totally ROCK


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful work!

jazz


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A masterpiece of technology and craftmanship. Very well done Flick!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

slingshotnew said:


> It's beautiful


Thank you!



JTslinger said:


> That took my breath away! Beautiful PFS. The Lizard remains one of my favorite designs.


Thanks a lot Jeremy!



Jack739 said:


> Hää :blink:
> 
> How do you...
> 
> ...


  Thank you my friend! Be prepared for some test shootings in September and I am really excited to see YOUR gems!



Dayhiker said:


> That is beautiful!


Thank you Dayhiker!



Volp said:


> WOW!


  Thanks Volp!



quarterinmynose said:


> Oh my! That!,.....is freakin' sweet!


Glad that you like it QIMN! Thanks a lot!



Can-Opener said:


> Sexy


Thank you! It's not polished in a Can-Opener quality, but I am quite satisfied!



BROOKS said:


> That's Rock n' Roll!


With a little Blues in between! :lol: Thank you!



chuckduster01 said:


> I agree with CanOpener, that thing is sexy wicked cool.


Thank you chuckduster!



tyrone8511 said:


> I am speechless that's amazing


Thanks tyrone!



GrayWolf said:


> Nope...don't like it...I absolutely LOVE it!!! A true work of art!


Thanks a lot my friend!



oldmiser said:


> Mercy Mercy I say..simply elegant art work on this shooter...Man there is a show of the shooter of the month right there...
> 
> Love it my friend~AKAOldmiser


Thank you! I like to keep it simple my friend! In fact there are just 2 parts glued together (eeer 3 - with the MM  )



wombat said:


> I looked at it earlier on the phone and liked it, but I just now noticed that it's been inlaid!!! Extra points for that, nice one!!


Thanks a lot wombat!



d3moncow said:


> Jaw-dropping work! If the photos don't do it justice, then I can't even imagine what it looks like in real life.


Thank you. The color and shine changes a bit depending on the light and the angle of view. Quite cool!



honorary pie said:


> wow dude. .. That's freakin' schweet.


Thank you honorary pie!



Tremoside said:


> Bowdown Sir! High level practical jewelry .
> 
> Like the matching bead addition!


Hey Mark! Thanks for stopping by! I hope everything is fine! Thanks for the kind words my friend! Means a lot to me! I'm really glad that you like it!



Widget said:


> Du meine fresse!!!!
> Das ist sowas von unglaublich schön


Da kuckste, woll :lol: Thank you and greets to the Saarla.... eeeer Italy!!



leon13 said:


> Na don't believe him that's al photoshop
> you are so cool can't way't to prove that this is again jar dropping great
> Any pic of the knife and slingshot together ?
> Oh and you totally ROCK


Waaaah, you got me my friend!!! In fact it is just a rough plywood cut, sprayed with silver paint and colored with a red felt pen. I didn't even sanded it. Everything is photoshopped... 

Sorry, but I don't have a matching knife (yet). As I said - that was a leftover piece from a *PAIR* of matching Kirinite scales for a knife, means I've messed up one scale and this one was left 

Greets to Hamburg! Hope to see you soon!



jazz said:


> beautiful work!
> 
> jazz


Thank you Jazz!



Bob Fionda said:


> A masterpiece of technology and craftmanship. Very well done Flick!


Thanks for the kind comment Bob! A praise from the master of naturals himself for a humble piece of plastic and metal means a lot to me!!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Always love seeing your little *Lizards* in all their exotic forms and facets. Stunning craftsmanship. Sizzles with energy and posh sophistication.

*"Lava Flow"* is steamy stuff, Sir Flicks.


----------



## Alvin261084 (Oct 25, 2014)

outstanding... Awesome SS,,, Love it


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Poiema said:


> Always love seeing your little *Lizards* in all their exotic forms and facets. Stunning craftsmanship. Sizzles with energy and posh sophistication.
> 
> *"Lava Flow"* is steamy stuff, Sir Flicks.


Hey Poiema! Thanks for your kind words, my friend!

In fact I've burned my finger a bit on the grinded Kirinite. I don't blame Lava Flow for that - I just shouldn't had used the max speed on my belt sander 

But to cool down a bit I made another one with a cold starry nigth inlay. In fact this Kirinite sparkles in direct sunlight! Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Alvin261084 said:


> outstanding... Awesome SS,,, Love it


Thanks a lot Alvin!


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

flicks said:


> Poiema said:
> 
> 
> > Always love seeing your little *Lizards* in all their exotic forms and facets. Stunning craftsmanship. Sizzles with energy and posh sophistication.
> ...


























*Call 911* and maybe 112 as well. OK Sir Flicks! THAT's just not playing fair*!*


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I didn't think it would be possible to make them prettier, but you have done just that. If you make one using blue I might end up having to use it for my home page on my computer  .

Keep up the great work. We love to see beautiful things.

Todd


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Poiema said:


> Hey Poiema! Thanks for your kind words, my friend!
> 
> Always love seeing your little *Lizards* in all their exotic forms and facets. Stunning craftsmanship. Sizzles with energy and posh sophistication.
> 
> ...


  At your service, Poiema!







Glad that you like it, my friend!



GrayWolf said:


> I didn't think it would be possible to make them prettier, but you have done just that. If you make one using blue I might end up having to use it for my home page on my computer  .
> 
> Keep up the great work. We love to see beautiful things.
> 
> Todd


Thanks for the kind words, Todd. There are a couple of cool materials which can be used for inlays. I'll try something different after my vacation


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What an OUTSTANDING build!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Strength and beauty in this classic design of yours!! SUPERB!!!!

You've crystallized the reptile in kirinite lava for all eternity!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## fishingaggie (Mar 13, 2015)

Really nice, Flicks! Great work on the inlay!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> What an OUTSTANDING build!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> Strength and beauty in this classic design of yours!! SUPERB!!!!
> You've crystallized the reptile in kirinite lava for all eternity!!!
> Best regards ...Q


Thanks a lot for your kind words, Q! 
A praise from the master of naturals for my humble metal/plastic craft means a lot to me, my friend!



fishingaggie said:


> Really nice, Flicks! Great work on the inlay!


Thank you fishingaggie!


----------



## jaro (Jan 20, 2015)

Amazing! Very imaginative appearance.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for stopping by and for your kind words, jaro! 
Děkuji mnohokrát and greets to the Czech Republic!


----------

